# My first build



## txssharkman (Jul 7, 2006)

Let me know what you think of my first build, please be critical im always open for improvements!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome job! I've never built one , but it looks good to me. I think you should put it in fri. Pics.


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

Nothing to be critical about. Job well done. Each new one will get better than the one before it.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Pretty clean job! Looks good!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

not bad lookin , not bad at all !


----------



## CAPT.D (Oct 13, 2005)

sweet


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice one!


----------



## Saltydawg1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks a lot better than my first, good job


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Gotta lot going on there for a first time... Great job...


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

looks great. I like the reel seat. What brand reel seat???


----------



## lure buddy (Sep 30, 2009)

Well done for first time. A lot better than my first one I did.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice rod, looks great for a first build!! My only tip is that when marbling especially when working with colors like red and white is wait for the finish to "set up" a bit and get fairly thick before adding to the rod. This will help with color definition and there will be less muddling of the colors. There is really no wrong way to marble but this is what I have found to be a big help for more defined color placement.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*That looks SUPER!!!!! How long start to finish did it take? I certainly hope my first looks half as good. Great Job. :cheers:*_


----------



## txssharkman (Jul 7, 2006)

CoastalObession said:


> looks great. I like the reel seat. What brand reel seat???


*Mud Hole PROJECT X Spinning Reel Seats*


----------



## txssharkman (Jul 7, 2006)

apslp said:


> Nice rod, looks great for a first build!! My only tip is that when marbling especially when working with colors like red and white is wait for the finish to "set up" a bit and get fairly thick before adding to the rod. This will help with color definition and there will be less muddling of the colors. There is really no wrong way to marble but this is what I have found to be a big help for more defined color placement.


Thanks for the advice, im working on a surf rod now and i figured out to let it set a little bit before putting it on!


----------

